# Moding up my Murano 04 SL with a kit



## MuranoFag (Jul 7, 2011)

I just joined this forum, did my intro post yesterday. Got a Murano for dirt cheap and low mileage. Got the extra money and I'm really thinking about putting a kit on this thing. The cost is a pretty penny, but the people on this site said they could hook up a discount...2004 - 2007 Nissan Murano Full Body Kit Nissan 2004-2007 Murano 4dr Pandora (Full Bodykit) - $2999.00My friend put my old system in this car and it bumps, got some 12" jl's and we replace the speakers with some after market infinity's. I just want suggestions on how to approach this, and if I should get another kit or if that kit is alright or just how you guys (experienced nissan owners) feel about this decision I'm trying to make.


----------

